# Rent car isn't register on uber



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

I got an accident and it's going to take more than 2 weeks to repair, try to register rental on uber so I may continue to drive, but no it's not registering , what can I do?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Greg said:


> I got an accident and it's going to take more than 2 weeks to repair, try to register rental on uber so I may continue to drive, but no it's not registering , what can I do?


rental cars are FORBIDDEN by Uber


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

Can't understand why, wait I do understand! They do not like us ...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

rent the same make / model / color and switch the license plates.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

That idea cross my mind


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Its most likely against the rental agreement to use the car for livery as well, since its not your car or insurance.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Same insurance I use on my own car.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> rental cars are FORBIDDEN by Uber





Greg said:


> Can't understand why, wait I do understand! They do not like us ...


It really has nothing to do with whether or not they like us...

Rental cars specifically excluse using the vehicle for hire, regardless of the commercial enterprise...

Not to mention in many states before you could get online, you need to have a vehicle inspection... are you going to get your rental car inspected every time you get a new one?


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

Not in my state, and rentals is almost new-ish 2013 -2014 th so there is nothing wrong with them ... ish. My car in shop for 22 days that is the frustration, at list I have something to do in my free time.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> rent the same make / model / color and switch the license plates.


Why stop there? When you blow a engine or transmission, just rent the same low milage model and get working in your shed! Whilst you're at it, swap tyres, diff, axels, driver's seat etc. Anything that yoyr car has taken a beating on!!


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

If the accident wasn't your fault, let the other driver's insurance company know NOW that you are forbidden by the TOS to use the rental car for Uber, and send them your last 30 days worth of invoices so they have something to work with for calculating lost income.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Why stop there? When you blow a engine or transmission, just rent the same low milage model and get working in your shed! Whilst you're at it, swap tyres, diff, axels, driver's seat etc. Anything that yoyr car has taken a beating on!!


Funny you say that, it used to be common back in the 60s for Mustang owners to rent Hertz's Shelby GT-350Hs, swap the motor into their own Mustang, and then bring the rental car back with their own car's old motor.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Funny you say that, it used to be common back in the 60s for Mustang owners to rent Hertz's Shelby GT-350Hs, swap the motor into their own Mustang, and then bring the rental car back with their own car's old motor.


I'm not that old! But I was sure shown some things by cabbies from back in those days!


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Why stop there? When you blow a engine or transmission, just rent the same low milage model and get working in your shed! Whilst you're at it, swap tyres, diff, axels, driver's seat etc. Anything that yoyr car has taken a beating on!!


Sounds like a great idea...unitl you think about those hidden VINs....if they ever do figure it out and find your vin number you're more or less #[email protected]


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> Rental cars specifically excluse using the vehicle for hire, regardless of the commercial enterprise...


Our Personal insurance policies also specifically exclude using our own vehicles for hire, yet Uber lets us operate with personal insurance...If they are flagrantly thunmbing their nose and have no respect for Geico/Progressive, makes you wonder why they give 2 fux about Hertz / Enterprise ...

I know this company doesn't care a rat's ass about it's drivers nor do they care about their driver's insurer's....
Why do they care so much about some rental car companies that they intend to crush in the future??


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> Sounds like a great idea...unitl you think about those hidden VINs....if they ever do figure it out and find your vin number you're more or less #[email protected]


You are right , engine numbers have been around since day 1. But VINs and micro dots are a relatively new security measure. Like I said, stuff happened in garages on weekends to low mileage rentals that couldn't these days


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes, why not then?


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I assume that Uber doesn't allow rental cars because they don't have ample time to review the pictures, etc. that are submitted.

In general though, who cares what a rental agreement says you can or can't do? My dad is a fleet manager for a rental company and gets on my case all the time because the girlfriend and I will rent cars from that company (I get a ridiculous discount through my employer because of all the business I send them for insurance replacement) and I won't tell them to add her as an additional driver, thus I'm violating the contract. It means zero. If the girlfriend gets in an accident with the rental car, it goes on her insurance, and the rental company gets paid for the damage the same they would if she was added. The issue they have is they can't charge the $4/day fee or whatever. 

If I rented a car, took it on a race track, drove to Mexico, or did a million other things that aren't allowed per the contract, then returned it in the same condition it left at and told them, there's nothing they can do. Maybe retroactively tack on the additional driver fee if they found out that part.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

The rental contract isn't the same as having the registration and insurance.

Both need to match.

No registration - no Uber. 
No insurance (doesn't match the VIN on the registration) - no Uber.

Yes it sucks your car is in the shop, for what seems life an eternity, but what you are trying to do is not possible.



Sean O'Gorman said:


> I assume that Uber doesn't allow rental cars because they don't have ample time to review the pictures, etc. that are submitted.


Ever wonder why it takes forever to approve your documents one they've been uploaded...


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Funny you say that, it used to be common back in the 60s for Mustang owners to rent Hertz's Shelby GT-350Hs, swap the motor into their own Mustang, and then bring the rental car back with their own car's old motor.


I haven't heard of that one. I did hear it was common to find weld spots inside GT350Hes because renters put cages in and raced them.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Funny you say that, it used to be common back in the 60s for Mustang owners to rent Hertz's Shelby GT-350Hs, swap the motor into their own Mustang, and then bring the rental car back with their own car's old motor.


I rented a car and switched tires once in my younger days...4 new tires for 19.99 plus tax


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

mp775 said:


> I haven't heard of that one. I did hear it was common to find weld spots inside GT350Hes because renters put cages in and raced them.


Yup, heard that one too. Someone actually brought out a GT350H to SCCA Solo Nationals in 2008, and it was somehow still bone stock. Very cool survivor car.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I rented a car and switched tires once in my younger days...4 new tires for 19.99 plus tax


Haha, reminds me of a kid I knew in high school who inherited 100k when he turned 18 (wrongful death of his father or something) and blew it all within months. He traded in his Navigator with 20s for a new Monte Carlo, which he rolled and only had liability on Facing a cash shortage and still having a spare key to the Navigator, he snuck onto the dealer lot at night, took the Navigator back home, SWAPPED ON THE STOCK WHEELS, and put it back on the lot. Dumbest crime ever.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I knew a guy who took a super charger off a train


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I love how all these bizarre stories are coming from posters in Ohio, Florida, and Australia, the Florida of continents. I think we just need a German to say they stole a zeppelin to round things out.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Ich habe ein zeppelin gestahlen!!


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Ja, das hindenberg...lolle


----------

